# Small Hive Beetle (SHB) in KTBH



## Remichi (Apr 6, 2013)

Is leaving both windows of the observation KTBH open the entire day ok? Or don't the bees like it?

I wanted to take the lid of in the morning and open the windows. Hopefully the beetles don't like the light and leave.


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't have much experience with beetles but I would make some oil traps to cut the population of the beetles down as a first step. My guess the bees get that little bit of help and get their numbers up and they will chase the beetles off.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't leave your observation windows open. Do you have a screened bottom, or is it solid and attached? A screened bottom with a bottom board you can raise and lower is good for controlling small hive beetles. You can place trays of mineral oil under the screen. The bees will chase the beetles through the screen and they will fall into the oil. I actually have an extension to my hives that is four inches deep that is latched on. Inside is diatomaceous earth. The bees chase the beetles through cuts in the hive floor into the extension, and the beetles fall to their doom.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

For SHB in a KTBH (and I love seeing someone in Kenya who's actually using a KTBH), I'd simply toss a couple scraps of corrugated cardboard (from a shipping box) in on the floor of the hive. Next time you're in the hive, take those "beetle traps" out, burn them immediately, and replace with new scraps. The bees chase the beetles whenever they see them...then the beetles "discover" the cardboard that they can get into & the bees can't....then you pull it out, full of beetles & beetle eggs; bad day to be a small hive beetle! lol


----------



## TheGeneralsBees (Feb 17, 2013)

I love this idea.


robherc said:


> toss a couple scraps of corrugated cardboard (from a shipping box) in on the floor of the hive.


I have just spotted beetles in my hive and was working on traps. This is one that I will definitely try out.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Do you think this might work with plastic cardboard? It has similar size holes to corrogated.


robherc said:


> For SHB in a KTBH (and I love seeing someone in Kenya who's actually using a KTBH), I'd simply toss a couple scraps of corrugated cardboard (from a shipping box) in on the floor of the hive. Next time you're in the hive, take those "beetle traps" out, burn them immediately, and replace with new scraps. The bees chase the beetles whenever they see them...then the beetles "discover" the cardboard that they can get into & the bees can't....then you pull it out, full of beetles & beetle eggs; bad day to be a small hive beetle! lol


----------

